# deer cart



## kujoandme (Oct 26, 2014)

thinking of buying deer cart .Thougths and recommendation please


----------



## Horns (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the Big Game one rated for 500 pounds. Still have not used it though.


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Oct 29, 2014)

I use a Deer Sled.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 29, 2014)

I have one that folds flat (not sure of brand) and i remove the
wheels and keep it stored (flat) behind my truck seat....Hard
rubber wheels (no flats)....Had about 10+yrs...


----------



## whchunter (Oct 29, 2014)

*Carts n sleds*

I made a cart several years ago and it works fine. However I hate loading and unloading it from my truck bed so I usually leave it at my club. Problem is I have 2 clubs so this week I made a sled. My sled is made out of a bedliner from a long bed truck. I only used the bottom and about 6 inches of the front of the bedliner. It is a L shape. I also cut 2 holes at front to run my drag rope thru. I don't know if I needed to or not but I riveted two pieces of 1/2 inch EMT inside ribs for use in loading deer into my truck bed as indicated below.
Using a bedliner for loading deer: I also have constructed/rigged a way to load my deer. (haven't tried it yet) using the same bedliner. We'll see how it goes but should eliminate any lifting or pulling.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 14, 2014)

go buy the toy store at walmart one of those plastic sleds work well just have make a better tow rope punch couple holes on side tie a rope parachute cord tie across the critter and a way you go


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 14, 2014)

Versacart - way better than 2 others I have owned.  Quiet & very stable - doesn't tip over easily and the weight is low between the wheels.  

My kids and wife gave me one two years ago - no reason to drive my truck up into the woods anymore.  Stable & pretty easy to load by myself.  Have hauled 4 or 5 deer on it since - 1/2 mile average with no problems.  I have had trouble trying to get a really big pig onto it (300# plus) but it would have been a problem with any cart.


----------



## snuffy (Dec 15, 2014)

2 X on the Versa cart. Been using one for years.

http://www.bowsite.com/nxt/gamecarrier.html


----------

